# Need Help - Eyes swelling when using a pellet stove



## cush44 (Dec 20, 2008)

Have tried everything to figure this out.  Have a family member waking up with swollen eyes after using the Pellet stove.  Eyes are swollen above and below them.  They are itchy.  They will stay swollen for 2 + days, even after shutting off the stove and taking allergy meds.  We have tried different pellets.  We have tried leaving the stove off.... no issues then.  Turned it on at 8 PM after a cleaning and next morning one eye was puffy and by the next night both eyes were puffy.  Any ideas?


----------



## crausch (Dec 20, 2008)

If you feel confident that the allergies are not from the pellets or pellets dust that gets in the air when filling the hopper then eliminate other possibilities. You mention that this only happens when you have the stove on and burning. Here are a couple guesses from a non-medical perspective:

1. If the stove has already been run several times and burnt off any oils and cured the paint, then you can eliminate those fumes and vapors.
2. Since it only happens when the stove is running, about the only thing I could think of is an exhaust leak. Can you smell anything at all? Even so, some leaks can be very small and difficult to spot.
3. Also do you have an OAK installed? If not, then there are two fans that will be stirring up other dust and particles in your house. You have the intake which will create air flow into the stove and then the air distribution fan blowing air around the room. I once read an article that the hand dryers in restrooms are very unhealthy because they blow the germs and make them more airborne.
4. Do you need a humidifyer? Is the house becoming too dry?

Just some thoughts! I sympathize with your concern and frustration and I hope you narrow down the problem/cause. Good luck!


----------



## wwert (Dec 20, 2008)

Be very careful , I too think you have an exhaust leak. Is it possible that the exhaust is being sucked in by your OAK? If so add more pipe to your chimney to make it higher. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 20, 2008)

Call your local Fire Department and see if they could stop by with the carbon monoxide meter to check the levels in your house.


----------



## cush44 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas... we have had the stove since October 08 ... very sure the paints/oils are burnt off.  One thing I am not sure of is... what is an OAK?  We gave two carbon monoxide detectors in our home.  How do I check for exhaust leaks?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 20, 2008)

fire4,

What were you heating with before the pellet stove?

The primary heat from a pellet stove is the same as a hot air furnace.   This tends to be dry with lots of dust.  People with sensitive eyes or older eyes will tend to suffer from dry eye.

I suffer from dry eye, when ever the humidity in the house drops or there is dust kicked up my eyes can't produce enough tears (in my case they don't get where they are needed) to keep the eyes from getting itchy and swelling.

An OAK is an Outside Air Kit which allows the stove to draw combustion air from outside of the house, an OAK will cut down on the stoves ability to stir up dust in the air (among other things).


----------



## cush44 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I have just started 2 humidifiers and called to see if the company where go got the stove has an OAK.  (Learning the lingo)

We were heating with a hot water baseboard before.  

We do not have an Outside Air Kit on the stove...it was not recommened/a need when we purchased our stove.. we are going to put one on now.

I guess I never said.. we have a Quadra Fire/MT Vernon stove now.  I love the heat it puts out.  

I appreciate all the suggestions... I have exausted all of mine.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## wwert (Dec 20, 2008)

CO detector probably would not go off with exhaust leak, very small amount . Is your throat also scratchy?


----------



## cush44 (Dec 20, 2008)

Throat does not get scratchy...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 20, 2008)

You might actually want to replace one of those humidifiers with an air filter that can remove things like dust and such from the air.

When things get bad for me I have to use an eye ointment.  Any irritant that get to my eyes can cause trouble if the humidity is low.

You also should make certain (as others have mentioned) that your entire exhaust path is gas tight.  Frequently small leaks are found.  We had two  (both would have caused trouble if we had lost power) on our unit when it came from the factory.   I noticed one and the factory told our dealer to check for one that had been reported to them.


----------



## krooser (Dec 20, 2008)

Try cracking a window open just a litle somewhere near the stove... maybe a little fresh air might help.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 20, 2008)

... Let me get this straight… First “Global Warming” made us hot… now “Global Warming” is making us cold...? Does THAT make sense? ...

Why of course, right is wrong, didn't you know that?


----------



## krooser (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> ... Let me get this straight… First “Global Warming” made us hot… now “Global Warming” is making us cold...? Does THAT make sense? ...
> 
> Why of course, right is wrong, didn't you know that?



I'm waiting for the water that makes you wet... then dries you off!

Or maybe a pellet stove that heats AND cools!


----------



## control1 (Dec 20, 2008)

The allergy might actually come from the dust when you pour the bag into the hopper.Next time before you light the stove try sifting the pellets. There were a couple of posts here to make your own sifter for $20 if it works you have solved the problem


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 21, 2008)

I know when I sifted my pellets with a colander, I got a very bad reaction.  Sneezing, coughing, itchy eyes.  I just pour them right in the stove, fines and all now.  I also know the humidity in my house has been around 30.  The comfortable level should be at least 45 so I bought a humidifier (much better now) keeps it around 45 and lips aren't bleeding in the morning.  Just sharing my experience.


----------



## roadrat (Dec 21, 2008)

My wife and son were having some mild allergy problems when we first started using the stove so I bought a Hepa-type air purifier and have it blowing the clean air behind the stove were it is sucked into the air inlet, problem solved.
p.s. leave the purifier on 24/7 and only buy the ones with a lifetime filter.


bill


----------



## mascoma (Dec 21, 2008)

wwert said:
			
		

> CO detector probably would not go off with exhaust leak, very small amount . Is your throat also scratchy?



I have been chasing an exhaust leak on my stove and both my wife and I have had a scratchy throat the last week,  does the scratchy throat mean something we should know.?


----------



## wwert (Dec 21, 2008)

I was having a problem with exhaust being sucked in by my OAK and had burning eyes and scratchy throat. Extended exhaust higher and problem went away. I wondered if they had both symptoms is why I asked. So I ask you, are your eyes also burning? Scratchy throat alone is probably just from dry air.


----------



## lakside (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd be looking for an exhaust leak.  Pay particular attention at start up time to nail it down.  When the burnpot area is full of smoke, look around the back with a strong flasklight.  Seal with hightemp rtv or self adhesive aluminum tape.  Good luck.  Let us know what works.


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2008)

wwert said:
			
		

> I was having a problem with exhaust being sucked in by my OAK and had burning eyes and scratchy throat. Extended exhaust higher and problem went away.



How would an OAK cause this? Wouldnt the OAK just be tossing already combusted air/Exhaust back into the fire then exhausting it again? It shoud not enter the living area at all. I would have to think the exhaust was entering through another means ( window, door, crack ect)


----------



## wwert (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't have any scientific answer for you. I added 4 ft of chimney to make it higher and the problem went away. There are no windows anywhere near there. Maybe an incorrect assumption on my part.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like you may still have an exhaust leak or you have a stove that doesn't have a sealed air pathway from the OAK to the exhaust flue.

The additional draft caused by the 4' increase in chimney could be just enough to suck all of the exhaust right on by the leak.

I had an unsealed joint on the exhaust fan adapter that would have been just fine until the power went off.


----------

